# Please could you allow my post in the food and diet section.



## LukeCarter (Jun 16, 2012)

I think i've been flagged as a spammer, could a moderator please allow my post in the foot and diet section.

I'm quite eager to read the responses 

Regards.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy or Lorian deal with that and as you are a new member they have to check first.

It will be done in time so please do not start another thread to bring attention to a thread that is waiting to be moderated.

This is a busy forum.


----------

